# Retro fitting a TV into a Swift Escape 624?



## Gareth Kenyon (Jun 17, 2015)

Afternoon,

My dad just bought himself a 2013 Swift Escape 624. I'm looking to find out if there are any specialist mods for fitting a TV into the van? There is a 'media stand' which has a 2 plugs, a 12v plug and an ariel socket next to the door.

Buying a normal TV and plonking it onto the counter top, meaning it has to be unplugged and packed away when moving or not in use seems a pain.

Is there a popular retro fit for this model of van others use?

Thanks

Gareth


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

What's so difficult about unplugging and stowing away?
If its that irksome I suppose you could always get the manservant to do it for you. &#55357;&#56853;


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

My colleague does not understand what retro fit means and is too posh for his own good sometimes.:grin2::grin2: 
There are brackets available that enable you to fix the TV in position and allow it to swivel as well should you need.Not being entirely familiar with this model could you post a photo of the area you mean please.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If using a swing out type bracket great care has to be used in selecting the type, and also where in the van it's going to be, they are built of the most flimsy ply on the planet for lightness so getting a good fixing point is paramount, you also need to think about how it will move when the van is on the road, speed bumps, corners, braking etc, if at all possible mount it with the TVs back towards the front of the van, and if the bracket can be locked in position then do so.

I use the french cleat method as I failed to find a decently made bracket which would withstand the abuse they receive, so far it hasn't moved in the slightest, but it does need to be viewed in one plane.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

okay.
What I've done is buy a small 10' TV from maplins. Remove the stand and turn it upside down. Install the lot under a top locker above the lounge area table and pass the past and aerial leads through a drilled hole.
The TV stays there permanently and sometimes we even switch it on to watch Tom and Jerry

.


----------

